# washed,dried,clayed,glazed, waxed ..ready for sale



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

hey all
ive spent all day valeting our TT getting her the best she has looked. well worth the effort. shes now ready for sale and is pictured next to her replacement (runs and hides). it a cash flow thing, looking to down size.
shes as wet look as a silver TT can get. gonna miss her when shes gone : ( 
nothing out there for the same money with as good looks, performance and build quality
























































with out looking them up guess what i paid for the MG?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

good luck with the mg i had the mgf mk1 and mk2 had nothing but problems from them [smiley=argue.gif]

i would say anything from £1500-2200?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

is that your other half ???


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> is that your other half ???


yeah
shes a lucky girl


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> good luck with the mg i had the mgf mk1 and mk2 had nothing but problems from them [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> i would say anything from £1500-2200?


yeah they do have their probs hopefully ive got a good one i only paid £1250. ive spent about £300 tidying it up though. fun car but for the same year as the TT it feels 10 years older lol


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

the tt is up for sale im wondering if its priced right what do you guys think?
Details are on the for sale section but its a 52 with 63k private plate, FSH mainly 4 rings rest audi and all thats in my signature. also has just had dash pod done so got 2 year gtee with that.
Im thinking £6000-£6500 too much?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd say it's too much, closer to 5k..


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

techfreak said:


> I'd say it's too much, closer to 5k..


sheeeet u recon? 
hope not : (


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

gazzerb said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > good luck with the mg i had the mgf mk1 and mk2 had nothing but problems from them [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


WOW that is cheap

this was my old mgf


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

That's nice mate. Love the interior . What size rims are they?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

gazzerb said:


> Im thinking £6000-£6500 too much?


Silver 51 plate 225 in a local 'Arthur Daley' type used car emporium up for 4,995. But I don't know the mileage.

SJ


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

the rims are tsw black ice 17" i had some wheel adapters that meant you could fit pretty much any size going  
exhaust was the best bit










:lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol how fast are you going in that tunnel !


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

lol  the speed limit :roll: 
i will have a look in my shed i might still have some mg stuff you can have


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Lol nice vid Adam


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

just need to do one for the tt now  
well i did try a 0-60 one but missed 2nd gear lol  http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r186 ... 0_1999.mp4


----------



## Dig776 (Jul 25, 2011)

gazzerb said:


> the tt is up for sale im wondering if its priced right what do you guys think?
> Details are on the for sale section but its a 52 with 63k private plate, FSH mainly 4 rings rest audi and all thats in my signature. also has just had dash pod done so got 2 year gtee with that.
> Im thinking £6000-£6500 too much?


I'd be tempted to stick it in for 6k. You never know all depends on location, competition etc if you have to drop the price so be it. 00 90k went for 5k down here recently. Totally agree though nothing touches the TT for the money!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> lol  the speed limit :roll:
> i will have a look in my shed i might still have some mg stuff you can have


top man cheers fella


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Gide said:


> gazzerb said:
> 
> 
> > the tt is up for sale im wondering if its priced right what do you guys think?
> ...


that sounds fare mate.
id take 6. stands me a good few grand more but thats cars for you


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mate de mod it and sell em seperatly, then sell the car for around 5k you will make soo much more


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Danny1 said:


> Mate de mod it and sell em seperatly, then sell the car for around 5k you will make soo much more


+1 its the only way you will get some of the money back you have spent on it


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> Mate de mod it and sell em seperatly, then sell the car for around 5k you will make soo much more


interesting, really only Lm's, spacers, and Arm rest I guess i could do something with, dunno what they would be worth


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

im after some lm's :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> im after some lm's :lol:


talk to me


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

looks ace, i want your wheels


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

How much to swap my TTcomps polished with michelin pilots 4to5mm tread


----------

